# Golden Rain !



## Palladium (Mar 15, 2018)

Plane loses its $368 million cargo of gold, platinum and diamonds on takeoff :arrow: http://siberiantimes.com/other/others/news/plane-loses-its-368-million-cargo-of-gold-platinum-and-diamonds-on-takeoff/


----------



## Shark (Mar 15, 2018)

That sure would add new meaning to the words "Rain drops keep falling on my head..."


----------



## Palladium (Mar 15, 2018)

Might hurt just a little bit! :mrgreen:


----------



## niks neims (Mar 15, 2018)

Palladium said:


> Plane loses its $368 million cargo of gold, platinum and diamonds on takeoff :arrow: http://siberiantimes.com/other/others/news/plane-loses-its-368-million-cargo-of-gold-platinum-and-diamonds-on-takeoff/



It's election Day on sunday over there.... Coincidence?

-Artūrs


----------



## Palladium (May 4, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1682017435386329/permalink/2084917861762949/


----------



## Palladium (Aug 6, 2018)

http://www.kitco.com/news/2018-08-05/Perth-Mint-s-IT-Guy-Steals-40K-Worth-Of-Gold-To-Shower-Fianc-e-With-Gifts.html


----------



## macfixer01 (Aug 6, 2018)

Coincidentally, they talked about this other gold theft story just this morning on the Dave and Chuck the freak radio show. This guy apparently worked at the Canadian Mint and over time walked out with 22 gold pucks worth $162,000 stuffed in his “Prison Wallet”. I didn’t realize it apparently happened two years ago, maybe I was listening to a repeat show? Well anyway this guy was a whole lot more ambitious than that other one! I can’t believe the lack of meaningful security that allowed this to happen. He consistently set off the metal detector but nobody wondered why? And he only got caught because of a suspicious bank clerk. Was nobody at the mint noticing the missing gold?



https://nationalpost.com/news/canad...ling-out-162k-in-gold-nuggets-inside-his-butt


----------

